# Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch



## RXXMxrcxl (11. Januar 2016)

Schönen guten Morgen,

mein Vater und ich überlegenuns, im Herbst 2016 eine Guidingtour mit Dietmar Isaiasch zu buchen. Hat zufällig jemand von euch schon mal ein Guiding bei Dietmar Isaiasch gebucht und kann mir seinen Erfahrungen schreiben?

Blöderweise soll mein Vater das Guiding zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen (der ist am 10.02.) und über http://www.lureangler.com/?page_id=1061 bekomme ich keine Rückantwort. Kennt jemand von euch eine andere Möglichkeit zur Kontaktaufnahme bzw. kann mir sagen, ob er überhaupt noch Touren anbietet?

Vielen Dank...

Marcel


----------



## Ichamel (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Ich war mit meinem Sohn letztes Jahr mit Bertus Rozemeijer auf Tour. War super. Er meldet sich über Facebook zügig zurück und ist günstiger. Ansonsten vielleicht den Isaiasch auch mal über Facebook kontaktieren?


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

hmm, ich nutze kein Facebook...


----------



## W-Lahn (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Bevor du ein Guiding bei Dietmar Isaiasch buchst, solltest du  mal "Dietmar Isaiasch drillt toten Zander" googeln |rolleyes


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Der Kommentar bringt mich jetzt nicht wirklich weiter...


----------



## Schlebusch (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Bevor du ein Guiding bei Dietmar Isaiasch buchst, solltest du  mal "Dietmar Isaiasch drillt toten Zander" googeln |rolleyes


War ja klar, dass der Schwachsinn wieder kommen muss... das Thema ist mittlerweile aus ausgelutscht!


----------



## Polarfuchs (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*



Schlebusch schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass der Schwachsinn wieder kommen muss... das Thema ist mittlerweile aus ausgelutscht!



Danke :m


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*



Schlebusch schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass der Schwachsinn wieder kommen muss... das Thema ist mittlerweile aus ausgelutscht!



Besser "ausgesessen".

Kein Kommentar, keine Konsequenzen.

Guter Guide.

R.S.


----------



## Franky (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Jo - und dass er auch lebendige Zander NICHT fangen kann hat er in "Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt" gezeigt. Es wird aber dabei eher an den Gesangskünsten von Horst und Heinz gelegen haben! :q:q


----------



## rippi (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Also ein Nichtsfänger ist der Mann ja nun auch nicht, schon einer der erfolgreicheren Angler in Europa


----------



## Fr33 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Was unsere Angelelite angeht ( egal ob Hänel, Isajasch usw,) sollte man deren Fänge und vorallem die Publik gemachten - immer kritisch sehen und auch mal hinterfragen.


Die Leute sind fast täglich auf dem Wasser. Entweder zum testen, videos drehen oder guiden. Daher spreche ich denen mal kein Know-How oder Gewässerkenntnis ab. Allerdings ist es leider Fakt, dass die meisten der Zunkt (auch Dietmar) an Gewässern mit überdurchschnittlichen Beständen an Raubfischen angeln. Egal ob Maaß, Rhein bei NL, Rhein kurz vor der grenze zu NL oder Elbe etc. Will heissen.... was an der Elbe funktioniert - kann ich eher klaren Mittelrhein in Hessen total versagen. Es macht auch keinen Sinn ein Zander Guiding zu besuchen - um daheim am verschlammten Weiher dann seit jahren nicht mehr gefangenen Riesenzander zu bekommen (die es zu 99% gar nicht mehr gibt - bzw nie gab).


Man sollte sich also genau im Vorfeld überlegen, was man erwartet und aus dem Guiding mitnehmen kann.


----------



## W-Lahn (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*



Schlebusch schrieb:


> War ja klar, dass der Schwachsinn wieder kommen muss... das Thema ist mittlerweile aus ausgelutscht!



Wieso Schwachsinn!? Der Typ hat die komplette Angelszene verarscht und macht weiter als wenn nichts geschehen wäre. Aber ihr Fanboys könnt ihn ruhig in Schutz nehmen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Sodele Leute, bevor ihr euch gegenseitig angeht, denkt an unser Regeln bez. gegenseitiger Anmache, persönlich werden - ihr wisst, dulden wir nicht.

Also bitte etwas Temperament zügeln, persönliches weglassen und Nettiquette beachten.

Spart Mods Arbeit und euch Punkte.

Danke..


----------



## vermesser (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Wieso Schwachsinn!? Der Typ hat die komplette Angelszene verarscht und macht weiter als wenn nichts geschehen wäre. Aber ihr Fanboys könnt ihn ruhig in Schutz nehmen :q



Das hat doch mit in Schutz nehmen überhaupt nichts zu tun.

Das der Typ angeln kann ist ziemlich unstrittig, denke ich. Die interessantere Frage ist aber, ob ein Großteil des Erfolges nicht an den Gewässern liegt, wie ein Vorposter schon schrieb. Also was man von einem solchen Trip erwartet? Einfach einen geilen, fischreichen Tag? Kann klappen.

Verbesserung der Fänge zu Hause am trüben Tümpel? Naja...eher nicht.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Für ein Guiding in Holland (und Isaiasch fischt überwiegend in Holland) würde ich mir definitv einen holländischen Guide suchen. Viele können auch Deutsch bzw fast alle englisch. Nicht das ich denke die wären unbedingt besser, allerdings is der Preis von 500€ bei Isaiasch lächerlich hoch. Für 3 Leute sogar 675€.....
Und für die Fanggarantie wird schnell ne 25cm Fritte verhaftet
google mal nach Bertus Rozemeijer, Vincent Tobe, Koen Lemmens, Steef Meijers, Piet de Ruiter usw. Alle defintiv gute Angler und meist um einiges günstiger


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Schade, so viele Beiträge und so wenig Infos für mich...

Aber weil die Frage aufkam, was ich von dem Trip erwarte:

Ich möchte zusammen mit meinem Vater zwei schön Angeltage haben, dabei ein paar Fische fangen und einen Guide haben, der das Gewässer kennt und uns zum Fisch führen kann. Das geht sicherlich auch günstiger, ist mir klar...

Aber:
Bieten andere Guides auch Leihgeräte und Kunstköder an? Kümmern die sich um alle notwendigen Angelerlaubnisscheine? Fahren die einen zum Wasser bzw. zum Flughafen?

Abgesehen davon, dass mein Vater als alter Karpfenangler gar nicht die passenden Angeln besitzt, können wir dem Flugzeug nach Holland reisen, haben dort alles zum Angeln und müssen nicht mit dem Auto die 1000 km runterreisen um dann zu merken, dass wir doch die falschen Angeln dabei haben...

Was ich so im Netz zu den Guidings finden konnte, las sich durchaus positiv und hat bei mir Lust auf mehr gemacht...

Von daher komme ich zurück auf meinen Ausgangsfragen:

Wer hat so ein Guiding schon einmal gemacht und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen? Hat jemand Kontaktmöglichkeiten für mich?


----------



## Trollwut (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Leute sind fast täglich auf dem Wasser.



Genau das ist der Punkt!
Wer täglich am Wasser ist fängt mehr und hat das aktuelle Fischverhalten im Blick.
Wer über Jahre kosntant fischt hat für so ziemlich jede Situation die passende Stelle. Dann wird mit den Guidinggästen eine aktuell passende Stelle angelaufen. Lässt das nach weil entweder die Fische weg sind, oder die Situation sich geändert hat wird die nächste Stelle angefahren.

Und für sich selbst haben die Spezis unter Garantie auch noch einige gute Ecken in der Hand.

Das wirklich schwierige ist sich über Jahre konstant die richtigen Punkte zu finden. Und da wird ein Isaiasch, ein Hänel und ein Wilde ähnlich viele Schneidertage einfahren wie viele andere Angler auch.

Beispiel:
Veit Wilde postet rund alle 2-3 Tage ein Fangbld auf seiner Facebookseite.
Jetzt weiß man, dass der gute Mann durchaus schon jahrelang täglich Erfahrung sammelt und dementsprechend so seine Ecken hat. Und ich schätze aktuell dürftens bestimmt 3 Stunden angeln pro Tag bei ihm sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*



> Und ich schätze aktuell dürftens bestimmt 3 Stunden angeln pro Tag bei ihm sein.


Veit ist einer der verrücktesten, was Angeln angeht.

Ich glaub nicht, dass bei dem 3 Stunden/Tag/Schnitt reichen werden ;-)))

Davon ab, denkt mal bitte wieder daran, was der TE von uns wollte, ihm gings nicht um "habe gehört...", er wollte gerne Erfahrungen von Leuten, die das praktisch mitgemacht haben:


ROIMarcel schrieb:


> Wer hat so ein Guiding schon einmal gemacht und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen? Hat jemand Kontaktmöglichkeiten für mich?


----------



## fischbär (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*



Franky schrieb:


> Jo - und dass er auch lebendige Zander NICHT fangen kann hat er in "Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt" gezeigt.



Was zum Geier ist das denn? Ein 'Film'???


----------



## Fr33 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Eine Serie....http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/import/Rute-raus-der-Spass-beginnt,sendung404918.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Leeeuuuuudeeeeeeeeee.

Mal wieder zum eigentlich vom TE gewollten Thema - fürs andere könnt ihr doch gerne nen eigenen Thread aufmachen.
Danke.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab, denkt mal bitte wieder daran, was der TE von uns wollte, ihm gings nicht um "habe gehört...", er wollte gerne Erfahrungen von Leuten, die das praktisch mitgemacht haben:
> 
> 
> ROIMarcel schrieb:
> ...


----------



## phirania (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Versuchs da mal.
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...reise/&usg=AFQjCNHIyUyrO2Lx-v7eRw-e5q469djjJw


----------



## JasonP (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Preislich das selbe dürftest du auch bei Uli Beyer loswerden

http://www.uli-beyer.com/de/termine/guidings/186-guiding-fuer-angler-mit-uli-beyer

Nur nen Termin zu bekommen ist nicht so einfach


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Das näxte Offtopic kassiert direkt Punkte...........

nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab, denkt mal bitte wieder daran, was der TE von uns wollte, ihm gings nicht um "habe gehört...", er wollte gerne Erfahrungen von Leuten, die das praktisch mitgemacht haben:
> 
> 
> ROIMarcel schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Eggi 1 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Der Isaiasch war doch bis gestern auf der Messe in Duisburg,
versuchs noch mal im Laufe der Woche.


----------



## Pike15 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Ich habe mal ein Raubfischseminar bei einem anderen Anbieter gemacht.
Das Seminar/Guiding war sehr interessant.
Am Anfang haben wir Ca. 2std über Montagen,Techniken,"hot-Spot "Wahl  und Gerät geredet in einer guten Runde(5 Personen).
Anschließend haben wir den Duisburger Hafen beangelt in der Gruppe, wobei es noch Praxis Tipps gab.(5std)
Natürlich kann keiner eine Fischgarantie geben aber wir haben gefangen.
Kann es nur empfehlen grade für Anfänger.
Hafenkarte und Angelgerät wurde vom Veranstalter gestellt.
Genauso wie Verpflegung!
Also wenn dir Duisburg nichts ausmacht und du/ihr noch den ein oder anderen Tipp benötigt, gebe ich gerne die Internetadresse per PN weiter.(denke das dass öffentlich nicht ok ist (Werbung))?!?
Gruß


----------



## Ichamel (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Ich kann noch mal ausführlicher über zwei Guidings berichten:

Hab das Vertikalangeln von Steev Meijers gelernt und
das Jerken von Bertus Rozemeijer.
Beide sind Guiding Urgesteine, Steev hat das Guiding in Holland quasi erfunden 
Ihn kann man auch ideal nach anderen Guides fragen, da er http://www.fishingguidesholland.nl/www.fishingguidesholland.nl-home-de.html
gegründet hat und die Guides alle kennt. Über seine Seite sind die Guides etwas teurer als direkt, dafür hat man nen Beratung und nen schnellen Kontakt.

Beide male durfte ich mit deren Gerät und deren Ködern (incl. Abrisse |rolleyes) fischen um die Techniken kennen zu lernen.
War ideal um verschiedene Rollen / Ruten kennen zu lernen und war Grundlage für meine Anschaffungen danach.

Was zu futtern und zu trinken gabs auf den super ausgestatteten Booten auch und beide sind tiefenentspannt und plaudern aus dem Nähkästchen.

Beide hatten exzelente Gewässerkenntnisse und Steev hat am Vortag das eigentlich geplante Gewässer noch mal geändert, da es dort gerade nicht so gut lief und er uns in ein Aussichtsreicheres Revier geführt hat. Der Erfolg gab ihm Recht, statt Barsche und 3 Zander mit zwei Booten wie am Vortag, fingen wir 15 Zander + Barsche mit einem Boot:vik:

Bei Bertus gibts noch Profi Fotos on Top!


----------



## glavoc (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

kann nix zu geführten Angelrouten mit D.Isaiasch sagen aber den Link von post#20 "optimieren"...  So sieht das wohl aus so eine geführte Tour:

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/epg/imp...ster-durch-die-Niederlande,sendung457820.html

netter Film!
lg


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Danke für die Hinweise auf die anderen Guides - ich schaue mir die Links mal an...


----------



## bennyhill (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*



ROIMarcel schrieb:


> Schönen guten Morgen,
> 
> mein Vater und ich überlegenuns, im Herbst 2016 eine Guidingtour mit Dietmar Isaiasch zu buchen. Hat zufällig jemand von euch schon mal ein Guiding bei Dietmar Isaiasch gebucht und kann mir seinen Erfahrungen schreiben?
> 
> ...


Hallo Marcel 
Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren ein Guiding bei Dietmar I.
Es war in einem gewissen Sinn anspruchsvoll, d.h. 2 Tage min. 8 Std intensiv (Verticalen) fischen, das war nichts für Operettenangler. Isaiasch war, wenn er merkte das echtes Interesse besteht, äuserst darum bemüht ein  die Techniken durch "learning by doing" beizubringen, dazu gehörte nicht nur das Fischen selbst, sondern auch das genau so wichtige beherschen des Bootes und der Drift.
Er beherscht sein Fachgebiet, deshalb hatte ich mich gewundert das er sich zu der Sache mit dem toten Zander hat hinreisen lassen, das war bei seinem Können überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Die einzige Erkärung die ich habe ist der enorme Druck den man hat wenn man für Fox angelt. Ich erinnere mich da an Andy Little und sein Schiksal...Gruß bennyhill


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel
> Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren ein Guiding bei Dietmar I.
> Es war in einem gewissen Sinn anspruchsvoll, d.h. 2 Tage min. 8 Std intensiv (Verticalen) fischen, das war nichts für Operettenangler. Isaiasch war, wenn er merkte das echtes Interesse besteht, äuserst darum bemüht ein  die Techniken durch "learning by doing" beizubringen, dazu gehörte nicht nur das Fischen selbst, sondern auch das genau so wichtige beherschen des Bootes und der Drift.
> Er beherscht sein Fachgebiet, deshalb hatte ich mich gewundert das er sich zu der Sache mit dem toten Zander hat hinreisen lassen, das war bei seinem Können überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Die einzige Erkärung die ich habe ist der enorme Druck den man hat wenn man für Fox angelt. Ich erinnere mich da an Andy Little und sein Schiksal...Gruß bennyhill



Wieviel hat Dich das Guiding gekostet, wenn ich fragen darf?

R.S.


----------



## Franky (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Aktuell kostet das je nach Anzahl der Teilnehmer und "Dauer" zwischen 225 und 500 € pro Nase und Tag...
http://www.lureangler.com/?page_id=1061


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

500 € #t

+ Anreise, + Verpflegung + Übernachtung + x ,

also um die 1000 € .

Danke.

R.S.


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Es bleibt dir überlassen zu welchem Guide du gehst.

Wenn ich davon ausgehe, das du in Holland einen Guide buchen willst, klingt das schon mal ganz gut. Ich selbst habe bereits zwei mal einen Zanderguide in Anspruch genommen. Jedoch nicht beim Dietmar Isaiasch.

Meine kosten lagen pro Tag sehr sehr deutlich unter den 500€ die er verlangt. Wenn ich schon viel Geld ausgebe, dann für jemanden der meiner Meinung nach es mit seinen Kunden ehrlich meint und zu seine(n)m Fischen  steht.

Ich finde es gut was du machen willst. Ein schönes Geschenk für deinen Vater und dich.

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten zu einem guten Revier.
Holland und Hamburg.
Nicht zu vergessen wäre auch das "drumherum" nachund vor dem Angeln.

Hamburg biete sehr gute Guides und ja alle guten Guides haben Leihgeräte und gute Guides melden sich auch umgehend zurück.


Was mir gerade noch einfällt ist, die Schonzeiten zu beachten. Da diese sehr unterschiedlich sind.....
Ich schick dir ne PN


----------



## RXXMxrcxl (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

danke @ bennyhill für den Bericht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Angeltour mit Dietmar Isaiasch*

Hab das offtopic wieder gelöscht und weise nochmals hier drauf hin (war wieder zu gutmütig und hab doch nur gelösch)t..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das näxte Offtopic kassiert direkt Punkte...........
> 
> nochmal:
> 
> ...


----------

